

Phrack #67 - deutronium
http://phrack.com/issues.html?issue=67

======
fredoliveira
It's been years since I last read something from phrack, but I remember it
being a huge inspiration to me back around their #50th issue. I was talking to
a couple of guys during dinner a few days ago (one of them antirez, of Redis
fame) and we noted about how serendipitous it was that all 3 of us had a
background on compsec and reconnected many years later in a conference.

It's interesting to see that these things aren't dead and that people who care
deeply about their craft (regardless of what craft that might be) actually
succeed. I kinda wish today was a little more like the late 90s.

Now that we're in 2010, though, I kinda wish this stuff was instapaper-able
(I'm curious about what these guys are publishing these days). I know we're
talking about Phrack, but there's no real reason why this looks and feels like
1986. (as an aside: .tar.gz link is dead. Was going to make a pdf version of
this to put on the ipad.)

~~~
antirez
Hello Fred :) Interesting that we both commented this actually, and the bottom
line is, it is no longer 90s.

This is not bad per se. But in 90s you could say, it's no longer 80s with the
cool times of BBS, but now there is security that is the new underground.

Now everything is still progressing in many ways, and even faster, but there
is like the feeling there is no longer an "underground scene". I hope I'm
wrong and that people in their 20s are experimenting what we experimented
again.

~~~
fredoliveira
Haha, hey Salvatore (serendipity! again!).

Security is not so much an underground scene because everything is super easy
to share (this is a good thing) - everyone has access to much more information
than we did back in the day.

That being said, I'm sure there's guys out there that are in "hunter-gatherer"
mode like Melo talked about the other day. These people will hopefully be
pushing the envelope in a few years time.

------
bigmac
Wow, ok. I thought "How to make it in prison" was going to be some ironic
title on breaking out of a chroot prison or something. Nope, its actually
about being in real-life prison. Some topics include whether to join a gang
and how to gain respect once you get in.

------
antirez
Phrack is still writing the same things that you could find there 15 years
ago, when it was great. Now it is not anymore I fear.

~~~
HDR
They are trying to distinguish themselves from (the dark period in phrack
history) when whitehat faggots ran the show, with the same fuckers (the
editors friends) getting published every single time. They are trying to get
back to the underground feel of the glory days.

------
gallerytungsten
It's interesting to compare the treatment of Albert "soupnazi" Gonzales in
phrack,
[http://phrack.com/issues.html?issue=67&id=3#article](http://phrack.com/issues.html?issue=67&id=3#article),
vs. the treatment in the NYT article,
[http://www.nytimes.com/2010/11/14/magazine/14Hacker-t.html?p...](http://www.nytimes.com/2010/11/14/magazine/14Hacker-t.html?pagewanted=all)
which was also linked here recently.

~~~
HDR
The saddest part about that article is the_ut / Stephen Watt getting a two
year sentence for writing a _packet-sniffer_. Lets round up everyone who
writes software that might somehow be used by criminals someday!

He should have just written a tcpdump filter. Oh, and he should have listen to
_everyone_ telling him segvec was a fed.

------
oldstrangers
Wow, this brings back memories.

------
dnsworks
I've been reading Phrack so long web browsers didn't exist. This makes me feel
very old.

------
getonit
"Hacking the mind for fun and profit" is highly recommended... I haven't
laughed that hard in months. Not _with_ the author, unfortunately, but there
you go.

